# pdf mit iText - Inhaltsverzeichnis?



## magic_halli (15. September 2006)

Hi,

ich benutze unter Eclipse die iText-Library für die diversesten Sachen rund um pdf´s.
Ich erzeuge mir aus mehreren pdf´s in einem Verzeichnis ein gesamtes pdf. Nun möchte ich an dieses neu erzeugte pdf irgendwie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis ranhängen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt mit iText geht und wenn ja, wie muss ich da vorgehen?
Habe hierzu leider keinerlei Material gefunden  

Danke.


----------



## zeja (15. September 2006)

Vielleicht schaust du dir auch mal das eclipse BIRT Project an.

Mit iText habe ich das ganze auch schonmal hinbekommen, war aber etwas komplizierter. BIRT scheint das direkt zu unterstützen.


----------



## magic_halli (15. September 2006)

Habs mal angeschaut, aber das werde ich definitiv nicht nehmen... iText ist hier bereits installiert und nochmehr installieren, nur wegen nem Inhaltsverzeichnis... nee nee, das is nicht.

Du hast schonmal ein Inhaltsverzeichnis mit iText hinbekommen? Wo hast Du da Deine Info´s her, wie Du vorgehen musst - in den Examples von iText hab ich darüber nichts gefunden! Hast Du vielleicht gescheite Quellen für mich?


----------



## zeja (15. September 2006)

Habe noch ein paar Infos gefunden... schau dir mal diesen Thread an:
Table of Contents in PDF

Muss man sich sicher ein wenig reinlesen.


----------

